# Mac OS X Security Update Fixes Multiple Vulnerabilities (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Mac OS X Security Update Fixes Multiple Vulnerabilities

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12690

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12690/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
Security Bypass, Exposure of system information, Exposure of
sensitive information, DoS, System access

WHERE:
From remote

OPERATING SYSTEM:
Apple Macintosh OS X
http://secunia.com/product/96/

DESCRIPTION:
Apple has issued a security update for Mac OS X, which fixes various
vulnerabilities.

1) A vulnerability in the AFP Server can be exploited by guest users
to disconnect AFP volumes by sending specially crafted SessionDestroy
packets.

The vulnerability does reportedly not affect versions prior to 10.3.

2) A security issue in the AFP Server can be exploited to change the
permissions of a write-only AFP drop box to read-write due to an
incorrect setting of the guest group id.

This problem does reportedly not affect versions prior to 10.3.

3) A vulnerability in CUPS can be exploited by malicious people to
cause a DoS (Denial of Service).

For more information:
SA12556

4) A vulnerability in CUPS within certain methods of authenticated
remote printing can be exploited to disclose users' passwords in the
log files.

5) A security issue in the NetInfo Manager utility may result in an
incorrect indication of the "root" account being disabled.

This problem does reportedly not affect versions prior to 10.3.

6) A security issue in postfix with "SMTPD AUTH" enabled may result
in only users with the longest usernames being able to authenticate.

This problem does reportedly not affect versions prior to 10.3.

7) A vulnerability in QuickTime can potentially be exploited to
compromise a user's system. The vulnerability is caused due to a
boundary error within the handling of BMP images.

8) ServerAdmin comes with a self signed default certificate used for
encrypted communication. However, this certificate is the same on all
systems and it is therefore possible to decrypt and read captured
sessions if this certificate is used.

SOLUTION:
Apply Security Update 2004-09-30.

Mac OS X v10.3.5 and Mac OS X Server v10.3.5:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/securityupdate20040930macosx1035clientserver.html

Mac OS X v10.2.8 and Mac OS X Server v10.2.8:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/securityupdate20040930macosx1028clientandserver.html

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
4) Gary Smith
6) Michael Rondinelli

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12556:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12556/


----------

